# Salade d'icônes



## DrPiquouze (1 Septembre 2010)

Salut à tous,

Sollicité au boulot pour faire une démo de l'iPad (pas encore vendu à La Réunion), je le dégaine plus vite que mon ombre. Je passe rapidement sur une alerte  qui me semble parler de positionnement d'icônes, sans apparemment me laisser de choix (juste Ok !).
Et horreur, toutes les pages que j'avais patiemment triées et classées étaient complètement mélangées.
Et bien sûr, la synchronisation suivante n'a rien arrangé. Obligé de tout refaire à la main.

Y'a un truc pour conserver la position des icônes ?

Cordialement


----------

